
Ask HN: What are some audiobooks to listen to while programming? - achie27
Something that would not intervene while coding but still engrossing enough to be interesting.
======
NeedMoreTea
Now there's something I can't combine. I've tried. Doesn't work at all for me.

I'm either programming and missing out on the audio and replaying sections
over and over, maybe I feel at the end I never really read it, or I'm
engrossed in the wonderful book and programming? What programming?

Music works far better as it seems to need a different channel in my brain. If
vocals are too engaging they can sometimes pull me out just as an audiobook
can.

------
100100010001
A book you love and don’t mind missing parts of the story.

------
markus_zhang
Maybe a short list of coding conventions?

------
mehh
Not gonna happen!

